# PSA PDC OB & Protection routines



## Kelsey Walters (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm trying to find some GOOD videos of a full PSA PDC routine to review and analyze. My goal is to earn Nitro's PDC this year. I've found some, but the video quality isn't that great and the camera work makes it tough to follow along.

Anyone have any available?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://psak9.org/spare-1/

It is about half way down the page. I am unable to view youtube right now apparently I have drained a lot of the internet out of the line, so I can't pull it up.

I'd also read the rules and have your mentor/trainer do so too if she hasn't. But you should get to see some stuff this weekend that will get you headed in the right direction. Specifically (although its a decoy cert) I'd learn how the stewards call it, so you can prepare your dog for that distraction and make it a non distraction. 

I have video of a routine passing with a half point to spare. I'd post it but it's at home. I had a nice shirt on, and that was the highlight of the OB. the bitework looked better.

Good luck.


----------



## Kelsey Walters (Nov 12, 2012)

Dave Colborn said:


> http://psak9.org/spare-1/
> 
> It is about half way down the page. I am unable to view youtube right now apparently I have drained a lot of the internet out of the line, so I can't pull it up.
> 
> ...


I'm more concerned about his obedience... heeling, sit-fronts and about-turns.... I am a CLUTZ, so trying to get me to do an about-turn is just. horrifying lol sit-fronts are difficult, as I never had any intention of needing one so I simply trained to move into a finish upon being recalled. He doesn't want to get close to me in that aspect. Close, but not close enough. 

OB with this dog is my weakness. I hate admitting it, but I don't enjoy it all with him, lol. I try to make it fun but I'm guess I'm still so new that my frustrations keep turning me off of it. I'm determined to reshape all of these bad habits I've helped develop with Nitro, though. 75% to pass in OB but that's not good enough for me. 

I am a perfectionist and it's going to kill me one day, I'm sure of it. ](*,) 

I have the patterns printed out and we've been working on calling each other through patterns. It's tougher than I thought because my fellow trainers like to screw with me. 

Anyway, thanks Dave,  I'd love to see that video of yours if you ever get the chance to post it up.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Kelsey Walters said:


> I'm more concerned about his obedience... heeling, sit-fronts and about-turns.... I am a CLUTZ, so trying to get me to do an about-turn is just. horrifying lol sit-fronts are difficult, as I never had any intention of needing one so I simply trained to move into a finish upon being recalled. He doesn't want to get close to me in that aspect. Close, but not close enough.
> 
> OB with this dog is my weakness. I hate admitting it, but I don't enjoy it all with him, lol. I try to make it fun but I'm guess I'm still so new that my frustrations keep turning me off of it. I'm determined to reshape all of these bad habits I've helped develop with Nitro, though. 75% to pass in OB but that's not good enough for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Kelsey, I'm one of the clutziest people there are. I've mastered (as much as I possibly can) about turns.

That means you can too! I'm rooting for you!

And I agree with Dave. Even still I'll down my dog in obedience and practice my footwork without her for a few minutes to make sure my feet actually do what my brain wants them to do.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

+2 on working without the dog. It narrows down the handler mistakes. If you have to think about what your doing correctly and concentrate on the dog at the same time it's never going to be a top performance.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Don for the explaination of the about turn(T, V, out)! 
I've started teaching the about turn which she learned quicker then I did. However during the course of practicing lefts and abouts she's getting confused. With previous dogs it was enough just to look in they direction we're to go but thats not working for Katara. So after reading your explaination (T, V, out) thought I'd just change the footwork and hopely that will be enough of a clue to help her. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynda Myers said:


> Thanks Don for the explaination of the about turn(T, V, out)!
> I've started teaching the about turn which she learned quicker then I did. However during the course of practicing lefts and abouts she's getting confused. With previous dogs it was enough just to look in they direction we're to go but thats not working for Katara. So after reading your explaination (T, V, out) thought I'd just change the footwork and hopely that will be enough of a clue to help her.
> Thoughts?


Of all the nasty names you could call Dave Colburn...............
Don has to be the worst ;-)


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Of all the nasty names you could call Dave Colburn...............
> Don has to be the worst ;-)


OMG thanks Thomas for pointing out my error!
I'm terribly sorry DAVE! Hahaha
Its just that whenever I see your name makes me think of Dr. Don Colbert (google him) very nice knowledgeable guy. Hahaha

But regardless of mistaken name thing I am grateful for the explaination you gave for the about turn.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

a famous guy taught me that. He'll be proud I am carrying on his good works.


I don't mind the Don thing a bit. Kind of funny.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave "The Seed" Colburn just doesn't have the same ring


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Dave "The Seed" Colburn just doesn't have the same ring


"The Seed" was one of the funniest things to come out of all those posts and arguably the most useful. I was laughing so hard when I saw that I had tears in my eyes.


----------



## Kelsey Walters (Nov 12, 2012)

Totally falling over myself practicing this... omg. I've been putting Nitro in a down when I go out into the field and work on it in between obedience sessions and I swear this dog is laughing at me every time I stumble around trying to figure this out, lol. Anyone have any videos for it?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

There's probably better examples of this out there but this might be a good start.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Px6I3i6AeY


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> There's probably better examples of this out there but this might be a good start.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Px6I3i6AeY



What I saw in that video is what I think is one of the most common problems with the about turn be it in AKC or schutzhund.
I like to do just a bit of a stutter step as I turn around so I ALWAYS take off on my left foot. Taking off on the right foot after a about will often time make the dog LOOK like it's behind. In particular with someone long legged as I am. If the right leg is out front on the turn then you leave the dog a half step behind and can get minor points of for lagging. Make sense?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

So T with the Left, V with the right and step forward with the left? I think the key to it all is if the dog is oriented to the left leg. Hey Bob, in AKC, is the about turn required t be the right or could you do a left about turn?

T


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://youtu.be/6_TFkuM4mg8





This is the idea at low speed so you can see it. I had to walk without a dog for about ten minutes til my walking was fluid. I obviously need practice, but I don't do much OB right now.

Although the dog is oriented to your left leg (or right if you reverse the T V OUT footwork) you have to think about how fast the dog can move, keep up and present a correct picture. Rythm. I am sure there are a lot more ways to do this, but the idea is to create a pattern of movement that you can practice that your dog can anticipate. Cues he can pick up in your feet, legs and shoulders that are the same every time to let him know whether you are going right left or about. 

I watched a couple other videos of me heeling when I wasn't thinking about this. I have a definite plant of my right foot, T step, V step and out. It isn't as straight or pretty but because I have those steps, my dog can time his turn to me. 

Make sure you differintiate this and teaching your dog the about turn quickly and correctly. Ariel showed me some good work with a tug and fast feet to get a dog to hug your legs and come around quickly on right about turns and right turns in general. Keep this seperate from your footwork but put the two together before a trial.

I grew up in the military doing this stuff and and a rear march with a dog heeling on the left side, instead of an about turn. The rear march called on your right foot, "rear" on the strike of one right foot, and then "march" called on the next strike of your right foot, you plant your left foot on it's next contact with the ground and pivot to your right 180 degrees, then step off with your left foot. That is not straight out of a D & C manual, but that is the idea. The dog has to fly to catch up to you, doing this. And although it's possible, the TV OUT footwork looks smoother, is easier for a fast or slow dog to keep up.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> So T with the Left, V with the right and step forward with the left? I think the key to it all is if the dog is oriented to the left leg. Hey Bob, in AKC, is the about turn required t be the right or could you do a left about turn?
> 
> T



Right only and the dog stays on your left. I learned three different about turns. AKC, the left about and the hardest to look correct, the about turn where you turn left and the dog has to basically spin backwards to stay on your left leg. All are cued to the dog with different footwork.
When I first started in AKC competition the instructor I had would put those yellow, Aurthur Murry footsteps on the floor as an aid. We did whole classes on footwork without the dog.
I've adapted that T turn as in the video for more of a foot shuffle for me. 
What David C said about his military about turn with the dog is a great example of what I was talking about how easy it is to leave the dog behind and loose points. Thus the T step or the foot shuffle.


----------

